# هل نحن حقاً في منتدى تبشيري ونبشر الكل بخلاص الله الحلو، أم نُدين ونرفض ونشجب !!!



## aymonded (14 سبتمبر 2013)

الحي القدوس الدائم خَلَقَ الكون، وهو الرب الصالح وحده، رحمته عظيمة جداً وعفوه مقدم للذين يأتون إليه تائبين، وصبرة وتمهله على الخاطي عظيم متسع للغاية، لأنه محبة
   الإنسان يرحم قريبة ويتأنى على من يميل إليه بمشاعره، أما الرب فيرحم جميع البشر، حتى من يعادونه باطلاً ويرفضونه ويهينون اسمه القدوس، فهو يترك لهم فرصة عظيمة وزمان طويل لكي يعودوا، وكأب يسعى لأولاده القساة لكي يعيدهم إلى حضنه، هكذا الرب يحتمل أضعاف الضعفاء وبصبر يحاول أن يجمعهم من حوله، لذلك لا يكف على أن يناديهم مثل الراعي الصالح الذي يجمع قطيعه المشتت من كل مكان بصبر وتعب بلا كلل أو ملل...
   فيا إخوتي أن كنا قد تذوقنا حقاً غفران الله وفرحنا بعمله فينا، ورأينا طول اناته علينا وتمهله وصبره واحتماله لخطايانا الكثيرة، وأنه لم يرفضنا أو يرذُلنا بل احتمل غباوتنا وتطاولنا كثيراً إذ قد مسسنا كل ما هو دنس كأطفال مضطربين نلهو ونعبث ولا نُدرك مصلحتنا الحقيقية، لأننا أتعبناه بخطايانا وعناد قلبنا الغبي، لأننا أحياناً كثيرة نتصرف كحمقى لم نبلغ بعد لنصير رجالاً في الإيمان وتورطنا في الخطية عن دون قصد وأحياناً بقصد، فكيف لنا بعد هذا كله لا نحتمل أضعاف الضعفاء المشابهين لنا ونريد أن نحكم فيهم ولا نحتملهم ونعلمهم ونشدهم للحق !!!


   فأن كنا نرى أنفسنا أقوياء في الرب ولنا حياة مستقيمة فمكتوب لنا نحن: [ فيجب علينا نحن الأقوياء أن نحتمل أضعاف الضعفاء ولا نُرضي أنفسنا. فليُرضِ كل واحد منا قريبه للخير لأجل البُنيان. لأن المسيح أيضاً لم يُرضِ نفسه بل كما هو مكتوب: تعييرات مُعيريك وقعت عليَّ ] (رومية 15: 1 – 3)
   فيا أخوتي لا أحد ينتظر رحمة من الله وغفراناً وهو لا يُريد أن يغفر لأخيه ويحتمله بصبر عظيم، لأن وأن كان الله سامحنا بالكثير واحتمل غباوة تصرفاتنا أمام عينيه اللتان كلهيب نار تفحصان استار الظلام، فكم تكون مسامحتنا لإخوتنا واحتمالنا لهم بصبر عظيم، لأننا نصلي كل يوم كما علمنا الرب يسوع قائلين: [ أغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر (على قدر ما نغفر) نحن أيضاً للمذنبين إلينا ]
   فأن لم نُرد أن نغفر لأخوتنا ونحتملهم، فلنكف على أن نُصلي الصلاة الربانية !!! لأننا نضع الشرط الذي فيه نقول للرب لا تغفر لنا لأننا لم ولن نغفر لأخوتنا الذين أخطأوا في حقنا..
   كما إني اتعجب واندهش أكثر، حينما أجد البعض يرفض ويقف ضداً لمن يرفضون الحق، والله نفسه قال انه يُشرق شمسه على الأشرار والطالحين كما الخيرين والذين يتبعونه، فأن كان الله يصبر عليه ولا يُميته ولا حتى يعاتبه بكلمه، فلماذا نتخذ موقف الديان العادل ونقف له محاكمين وطاردين !!! أليس بذلك نكون نحن المتعصبين والغير محتملين للآخر، وهذا يدل على أننا لم نتغير لمسيح الوداعة الذي أتى لأجل هؤلاء !!!!!


   [ وسأله واحد من الفريسيين أن يأكل معه فدخل بيت الفريسي واتكأ. وإذا امرأة في المدينة كانت خاطئة إذ علمت أنه متكئ في بيت الفريسي جاءت بقارورة طيب ووقفت عند قدميه من ورائه باكية وابتدأت تبل قدميه بالدموع وكانت تمسحهما بشعر رأسها وتقبل قدميه وتدهنهما بالطيب. فلما رأى الفريسي الذي دعاه ذلك تكلم في نفسه قائلاً: لو كان هذا نبياً لعلم من هذه الامرأة التي تلمسه وما هي *إنها خاطئة*. فأجاب يسوع وقال له: "يا سمعان عندي شيء أقوله لك"، فقال: "قل يا مُعلِّم": "كان لمُداين مديونان، على الواحد خمس مئة دينار وعلى الآخر خمسون. وإذ لم يكن لهما ما يوفيان سامحهما جميعاً فقل أيهما يكون أكثر حباً له".
فأجاب سمعان وقال: "أظن الذي سامحه بالأكثر" فقال له: *"بالصواب حكمت*". ثم التفت إلى المرأة وقال لسمعان اتنظر هذه المرأة، إني دخلت بيتك وماء لأجل رجلي لم تعط (حسب طقس اليهود في زيارة الغرباء) وأما هي فقد غسلت رجلي بالدموع ومسحتهما بشعر رأسها. قبلة لم تقبلني وأما هي فمنذ دخلت لم تكف عن تقبيل رجلي. بزيت لم تدهن رأسي وأما هي فقد دهنت بالطيب رجلي. من أجل ذلك أقول لك قد غفرت خطاياها الكثيرة لأنها أحبت كثيراً والذي يغفر له قليل يحب قليلاً. ثم قال لها مغفورة لك خطاياكِ ] (لوقا 7: 36 – 48)
   ربما يا إخوتي، الله يقول لكل من نراه ضداً لنا ويُعادينا ويقف ضد اعتقادنا: *مغفورة لك خطاياك*، ونحن لا نُقبل عنده بل يرفضنا لأننا رفضنا الأخ المُعيب ووقفنا ضداً له وصرخنا عالياً أطرده، أطرده، أنه خاطي لا يستحق ومكانه ليس هنا !!!

   يا إخوتي أحباء الله أننا منتدى تبشيري لا يبشر الأبرار ولا يدعو القديسين، بل من هم في عوز للمسيح، لمن هم في ضيق عظيم ويحيون في ظلمة ولا يدركون، يعيشون تحت سلطان الموت ولا يدركون، أن دعوتنا هي *للخاطئ* *تعالى وانظر وجدنا مسيا، تعالى المسيح خلاصك*، وأين ينظر للمسيح سوى فينا نحن أن كان حقاً المسيح فينا فعلاً...
   فيا إما يندهش من محبة الله التي يجدها في أولاده ويتعجب منها جداً ويُريد ان يعرف سر محبتنا العجيبة، يا إما يتقزز وينظر للمسيح المتعصب الذي نظهره له، فيعرف أن ما نؤمن به سراب وغير واقعي، وليس سوى وهم لا يقدر أن يحيا به أحد، أو نكون فعلاً صورة للمسيح الحي محب العشارين والخطاة ونحمل شهادة الروح بتصرفاتنا، أو نصير حاجز قوي منيع، نمنع الناس أنها تدخل لحظيرة الراعي الصالح وكأننا أبرار في أعين أنفسنا ومستحقين وباقي الناس غير مستحقين قط، لأننا نراهم عُمياناً ضالين عن الحق !!!
   لذلك اسألكم هل نحن هنا نفتش عن الصالحين والمبصرين !!! أم أننا نبشر بمسيح الخلاص !!!
   هل نسمع ونصغي لمن يهدد أنه سيتركنا لأننا نقبل الجميع وعلى الأخص الخطاة والذين يخطئون في حقنا وحق معتقداتنا وطائفتنا !!! أم نسمع لصوت الروح الذي وضع علينا أن نبشر المساكين ونُقدم رحمة للقلب الكسير لأننا صرنا يد المسيح التي تمسح الدموع وتضمد الجراح !!!​   يا إخوتي لنتصرف بحكمة الله، لأن الكلمة في وقتها ما أحسنها، لأن ليست كل نفس تحتاج لتوبيخ أو تأديب وتأنيب، فواحد نفسيته رقيقة لا تحتمل الرد القاسي، بل يحتاج لطف وطول أناة مع صبر عظيم، وآخر يحتاج رعاية متزايدة، وآخر يحتاج تأنيب خفيف للغاية زي طفل رقيق مجرد نظرة تُبكيه فيتأدب، وآخر يحتاج لضربة على يده، وآخر يحتاج كلمة قوية تهز كيانه، وآخر يحتاج حضن مفتوح يبكي فيه، وآخر يحتاج يد تمسح دموعة، وآخر يحتاج تأديب قوي.. 
   وهكذا* يختلف الوضع والتصرف من نفس لأخرى*، وليست كل النفوس التعامل معها واحد، لذلك أرجوكم وأتوسل إليكم لا من أجلي أنا لأنني لم أمت من أجل نفس واحدة بل لا أستطيع أن أفدي أحد لأن الفادي واحد هو يسوع، بل أتوسل إليكم بيسوع المسيح ربنا الذي سفك دمه من أجل كل نفس، أن تطلبوا روح حكمة من عنده لتعرفوا كيف تتصرفوا مع النفوس بوداعة واتضاع عظيم، لأن من يُريد أن يُبشر أحد ويرشده لابد من أن يكون لابساً الروح، يحيا بوداعة المسيح وقلبه المفتوح، عنده حكمة من عند أبي الأنوار، يحتمل الكل بوعي، وبتدبير حسن يدبر أمور الكل، لذلك لا يتسرع أحد بمسك المنشار الكبير الأسنان ليقطع أحد من الشركة وسطنا هنا، أو يستمع لواحد يريد أن يرفض آخر مثله لأنه يراه ضداً لهُ أو لطائفته، لأننا كلنا الخطاة الذين أحبهم يسوع، فهل هناك واحد فينا يستطيع بجراءه أن يقف أمام المسيح رب المجد ديان الأرض كلها ليقول له: أنا رفضت فلان الذي دفعت فيه دمك لأجل خلاصه !!!

   احضروا لي واحد يقول أنا بار في ذاتي وأنا سأصدقه واختم على كلامه وأقول لهُ يحق لك أن تتصرف وتفعل ما تشاء، لكن أن كان الكل يرى أن الرب رحمه وغفر خطاياه الكثيرة، عليه أن يرحم أخيه الذي قد تكون خطاياه أقل منه، فأن كنت أنت قوي فقف بجوار أخيك الضعيف، وأن كنت ترى أن أباك السماوي احتملك ولم يتخلى عنك لا تتخلى عن أخيك الخاطي لأنك لستُ أفضل منه قط، بل صوم وصلي لأجله كثيراً ولا تكف قط طول حياتك، وضحي بوقتك وابذل ساعات راحتك لأجل أن تربحه في المسيح، وقف اشفع فيه أمام مخلصك الصالح ليعطيه نعمه مثلما أعطاك، وبذلك تكون تممت ناموس المسيح وحفظت وصاياه فتستحق أن يعطيك فيض من النعمة غزير...
واتحدى واحد يفعل هذا ولا يأخذ قوة من الأعالي ويرى ملامح وجه الله الحي تظهر له زتنطبع على قلبه، فيفرح فرح عظيم جداً ويلبس قوة الله ويصير نور الله ظاهراً فيه بصورة بهية جدا ومشرقة للجميع، *فلا تطرح نير أخيك عنك* لأن الطرح للأرض سهل، والقطع حل مريح، لكن لكي تربح نفس فهذا صعب للغايه لأن فيه بذل ومشقة وعناء وتعب إلى الموت، لذلك ولأجل خاطر يسوع *حافظ على أخيك مثل عينيك لأن دُفع فيه دم المسيح الحي*، فأن كان دم يسوع غالي عليك ستحفظ أخيك في قلبك بل تضعه إكليل فوق رأسك [ لأنكم قد اشتريتم بثمن فمجدوا الله في أجسادكم وفي أرواحكم التي هي لله ] (1كورنثوس 6: 20)


   أنُريد حقاً أن يغفر لنا الله، لنغفر للجميع - بلا استثناء - ونحتمل الكل في محبة المسيح وليكن صليبه هو الواقف بيننا وبين كل أخ لنا، ولنتصرف بحكمة بإرشاد الله بعد الصلاة وليست قبلها... كونوا معافين باسم الرب إلهنا آمين


----------



## kid-none (5 أكتوبر 2013)

امين    الرب يباركك و يحفظك


----------



## aymonded (5 أكتوبر 2013)

ويحفظ حياتك ويهبك كل نعمة وفرح في الروح القدس آمين
​


----------



## white.angel (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*احياناً فى خضم خدمتنا ننسى من نخدم ... ننسى محبتنا الاولى ...
وهنا تكون المشكله .. ولكن ان وضعنا المسيح نصب اعيننا دائماً ... ستسير الامور على ما يرام 
اذكر ان احدهم قال لى ذات يوم :
ضع الشمس فى مكانها الصحيح تنتظم حركة الكواكب
وضع يسوع فى مكانه الصحيح تنتظم حركة حياتك 

الموضوع مش مجرد خدمه .. دة اسلوب حياه ..*


----------



## tamav maria (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*المحبه الحقيقيه ليس كلاماً بل خبرة وحياة لكل من يُريد أن يكون خادم   بالروح والحق حسب مقاصد الله لا الناس ونربح النفوس بالصبر والحكمه والحب العملي
شكرا استاذنا للرساله الروحيه

*​


----------



## aymonded (8 أكتوبر 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *احياناً فى خضم خدمتنا ننسى من نخدم ... ننسى محبتنا الاولى ...
> وهنا تكون المشكله .. ولكن ان وضعنا المسيح نصب اعيننا دائماً ... ستسير الامور على ما يرام
> اذكر ان احدهم قال لى ذات يوم :
> ضع الشمس فى مكانها الصحيح تنتظم حركة الكواكب
> ...



هذا هو الحق فعلاً، لأن من ثمارهم تعرفونهم، فابناء العالم سيظهرون وابناء النور يظهرون، لأن كل عملة لها طابعها الخاص وقيمتها التي تظهر في معاملاتها... أشكرك على هذا الرد المُستنير.. النعمة تملأ حياتك افراح سماوية لا تزول آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (8 أكتوبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> *المحبه الحقيقيه ليس كلاماً بل خبرة وحياة لكل من يُريد أن يكون خادم   بالروح والحق حسب مقاصد الله لا الناس ونربح النفوس بالصبر والحكمه والحب العملي
> شكرا استاذنا للرساله الروحيه
> 
> *​



وهبنا الله الحي أن نخدم اسمه العظيم القدوس حسب ما يُريد هو وليس حسب ما نٌريد نحن، صلي لأجلي، النعمة تكون معك آمين
​


----------



## peace_86 (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*بالأمس وأنا في القطار قرات إنجيل يوحنا بالكامل..

يا لعظمة هذا الشخص!!.. 

وعند كل إصحاح أجد نفسي أتسائل: هل شخصياتنا كمسيحيين تعكس شخصية معلمنا المسيح؟
أحياناً أشك بأن معظم المسيحيين لا يعرفون المسيح حق معرفة.
لو تعلم 3 من كل 10 عن السيد المسيح لصارت الدنيا بخير.*


----------



## aymonded (8 أكتوبر 2013)

peace_86 قال:


> *بالأمس وأنا في القطار قرات إنجيل يوحنا بالكامل..
> 
> يا لعظمة هذا الشخص!!..
> 
> ...



تشك، لا تشك أخي الحبيب بل كل كلامك صدق وحق فعلاً، هانقول لو تعلم 3 من 10000 عن ربنا يسوع وترك روحه يطبع صورته فيه لصارت الدنيا كلها مملوءة من مجد الله الحي... أشكرك على تعليقك المستنير والواعي لعمل الله الحي، كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (8 أكتوبر 2013)

انتم ملح الارض 
نعم نحن ملح ارض لو فسدنا فاي منفعة من وجودنا 
لو لم نبشر بخلاص المسيح ونثبت بالحق انة جاء للفداء 
ليكون لهم حياة وليكن لهم افضل 
فلماذا سبب وجودنا 
التبشير ينبقي ان يكون في كل الظروف 
حتي في الحديث مع اي شخص غير مؤمن لازم تنير لة الطريق حتي لو بكلمة قصيرة فيسائل مع نفسة لحد 
ما واحد تاني يعطي لة نفس الفكرة 
فيؤمن بالمخلص الذي بذل نفسة من اجل الخطاة والبعيدين عنة 
موضوع رائع وفي غاية الاهمية الرب يباركك استاذنا الغالي 
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع رائع يحفزنا جميعا ان 
يكون يسوع المسيح هو قدوتنا والمثل الاعلى
ان تكون قلوبنا مملؤة بالمحبة للجميع وان نساعد كل من يطلب المساعدة
بنفس راضية طيبة
الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (8 أكتوبر 2013)

إلهنا القدوس الحي يبارككم يا إخوتي الأحباء في كنيسة الله الحي
كونوا معافين باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 أكتوبر 2013)

> فيا أخوتي لا أحد  ينتظر رحمة من الله وغفراناً وهو لا يُريد أن يغفر لأخيه ويحتمله بصبر  عظيم، لأن وأن كان الله سامحنا بالكثير واحتمل غباوة تصرفاتنا أمام عينيه  اللتان كلهيب نار تفحصان استار الظلام، فكم تكون مسامحتنا لإخوتنا  واحتمالنا لهم بصبر عظيم، لأننا نصلي كل يوم كما علمنا الرب يسوع قائلين: [  أغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر (على قدر ما نغفر) نحن أيضاً للمذنبين إلينا ]



موضوع رائع يااستااذي
وبتمني كل الناس تشوفه وتعمل بيه

تسلم ايديك  يااستاذي
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
ويعوض تعب محبتك
ويكتر من امثالك 
ويباركك
امين
​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*ياااااا ه استاذي الغالي
موضوع حضرتك رائع وقال 
كلام كتير جدا 
ياريت كل عضو يقراه
ويفهم يعني ايه محبتنا لبعض
انا استفدت منه كتير 
ولفت نظري لحاجات كتير جدا 
ربنا يعوضك استاذي 
ويباركك بكل بركة 
ويفرح قلبك*​


----------



## peace_86 (9 أكتوبر 2013)

فلنتذكر الشهداء الأولين والقديسين الذين ماتاو لأجا نشر محبة المسيح وتعاليمه.


----------



## geegoo (9 أكتوبر 2013)

عاشت ايديك أستاذي و ربنا يبارك في خدمتك دايما ...


----------



## soul & life (9 أكتوبر 2013)

الموضوع هايل تسلم ايدك يا استاذنا
 احنا فعلا محتاجين نراجع انفسنا واسلوب حياتنا وليس  فقط الخدام و اعضاء المنتديات المسيحية التبشيرية  .. اصبح اسلوب حياتنا مع اهالينا عصبى متشدد كل شخص له  وجهة نظره متشدد لها رافض يقبل او حتى يسند الاضعف منه والمخالف له بنتعامل بشكل مختلف تماما عن  شخصية السيد الرب يسوع المسيح حينما كان يعامل الخطاه والابرار على حدا سواء بالتسامح والمحبة والرحمة 
محتاجين نتأمل فى شخصية ربنا يسوع المسيح ومحبته للجميع خطاه وابرار
 ونتذكر دائما انه وصية  يسوع المسيح لنا بأن نحب اعداءنا فما بالنا بخدمة الغير  اذا كانوا اخوات لنا محتاجين للمساعدة والكلمة الطيبة والارشاد ..
اتمنى ان نصلى جميعا بأن يمنحنا ربنا يسوع المسيح قوة احتمال ويهبنا روح المحبة التى تحتمل كل شىء ونسحق  شعور الأنا بداخلنا لكى نتواضع وننسحق من اجل احتواء الاضعف منا ونصلى لكى يعييننا الله جميعا


----------



## aymonded (9 أكتوبر 2013)

أشكر تفاعلكم الحلو مع هذه الكلمات التي أعلم أنها مخطوطة بالنور في قلب كل من يطلب يسوع ويحيا به
سلام الله الذي يفوق كل عقل يملأ حياتكم ومحبته تغمركم ونعمته تفيض داخلكم
ولنُصلي لأجل أن نتأصل كلنا في المحبة آمين
​


----------

